# Getting arrested



## Riku

i got arrested for vandalism in LA miss my court date now i have a warrant. im trying to go back east and i dont have the time to wait for a new court date. pretty much my question is can i pay it back months later or even maybe a year


----------



## dharma bum

you'd have to turn yourself in to do that (i think) and a lot of states will extradite you back so lala land... needless to say, warrants suck.


----------



## Riku

yeah but maybe thatd would be fine...cuse by then id have the money to pay it off


----------



## dharma bum

you'd still have to pay for not showing up for court. i'm not sure how they do it in ca, but a bench warrant means some time on the inside (maybe just until the new court date)

all in all, good luck!


----------



## barefootinbabylon

I'd say vandalism isn't an extraditable offense; only felonies are really extraditable, and with the near-bankrupt status of most states these days, I highly, _highly_ doubt that California (or is this Louisiana?) would extradite yo' ass across the country... Yeah, you're alright. They might make you sit in jail for a minute, were you to go turn yourself in. But really, it's all gravy; I've known people who've sat on warrants for YEARS, myself included. They suck, though, don't get me wrong...


----------



## wizehop

Ya even when you turn yourself in they will take you to jail. I had two warrants out before I even had my day in court. I turned myself in on the morning of and I ended up spending the day locked up, took me to court shackled hands and feet..a bit much if you ask me.
Maybe try to get a court date set ahead of tie and show up that day? Vandalism isnt that tough of a charge so I cant see them throwing the book at you.


----------



## Riku

i wanted to turn myself in when i have all the bail money on me so i wont be bothered by them anymore


----------



## Riku

also it turns into a felony when you miss your court date


----------



## dharma bum

they could let you go on an OR bond (own recognizance) since it's i petty crime and especially since there may be overcrowding due to the whole occupy movement..


----------



## Riku

so whats that entail?


----------



## Everymanalion

Im dealing with the same exact issue but for a worse offence, "Possesion of a deadly weapon with intent". Just get it taken' care of, no matter the consequences, trust me on this.


----------



## wizehop

Everymanalion said:


> Just get it taken' care of, no matter the consequences, trust me on this.


 
THis


----------



## dharma bum

Riku said:


> so whats that entail?


 
an OR bond is basically when they let you go on your own recognizance... meaning that they just let you go due to overcrowding trusting that you'll show up to court. i don't know if they do it for people who have warrants on them.. i doubt it, actually. it's only happened to me twice and there's not really any notice either. they just come and get you and tell you you're free to go until the court date. but i'd show up this time if i were you, which i'm not, but just some legal advice from someone who's been in and out of jail since i was 13.


----------



## Riku

dharma bum said:


> an OR bond is basically when they let you go on your own recognizance... meaning that they just let you go due to overcrowding trusting that you'll show up to court. i don't know if they do it for people who have warrants on them.. i doubt it, actually. it's only happened to me twice and there's not really any notice either. they just come and get you and tell you you're free to go until the court date. but i'd show up this time if i were you, which i'm not, but just some legal advice from someone who's been in and out of jail since i was 13.


thanks alot man, yeah id rather not go to jail haha so isee if they will let me do that


----------



## Riku

Everymanalion said:


> Im dealing with the same exact issue but for a worse offence, "Possesion of a deadly weapon with intent". Just get it taken' care of, no matter the consequences, trust me on this.


what did they do man?


----------



## Everymanalion

Well my warrant is in Philadelphia, i went in, told them the situation and all they did was gave me a choice of adding more to my fine, jail time or both(with less jail/fine) so i picked adding more to my fine, i paid $100 bucks and walked out, now im on a monthly "payment plan" of $33 a month and my warrants are good, it just depends on the way you handle it, how soon after you actually do handle it and show them you have the will to solve your own problems without them forcing you to do so.

They will be lenient if you are respectful and act responsible. Now i could be wrong but ive heard LA wont put up with any bullshit so MY personal advice is get it handled ASAP. Not telling you what to do, and your offence is pretty minimal so i dont see them extraditing all the way from "back east" but then again, ive heard some horror stories since ive been doing my research and the last thing you want is a 3 day van trip in shackles all the way back to LA from wherever you are at for something so small, picking up other prisoners and what not on the way, you never know. Just handle it and it will be worth it, they WANT to work with you, not because they want to help you but like was said above, overcrowding and a plethora of other issues.

Small time JAIL offenders= State makes little/no money.

Big time PRISON offenders= State makes BIG money.

Dont let it get to the latter. Goodluck!


----------



## Riku

Everymanalion said:


> Well my warrant is in Philadelphia, i went in, told them the situation and all they did was gave me a choice of adding more to my fine, jail time or both(with less jail/fine) so i picked adding more to my fine, i paid $100 bucks and walked out, now im on a monthly "payment plan" of $33 a month and my warrants are good, it just depends on the way you handle it, how soon after you actually do handle it and show them you have the will to solve your own problems without them forcing you to do so.
> 
> They will be lenient if you are respectful and act responsible. Now i could be wrong but ive heard LA wont put up with any bullshit so MY personal advice is get it handled ASAP. Not telling you what to do, and your offence is pretty minimal so i dont see them extraditing all the way from "back east" but then again, ive heard some horror stories since ive been doing my research and the last thing you want is a 3 day van trip in shackles all the way back to LA from wherever you are at for something so small, picking up other prisoners and what not on the way, you never know. Just handle it and it will be worth it, they WANT to work with you, not because they want to help you but like was said above, overcrowding and a plethora of other issues.
> 
> Small time JAIL offenders= State makes little/no money.
> 
> Big time PRISON offenders= State makes BIG money.
> 
> Dont let it get to the latter. Goodluck!


 i plan on going to court monday and saying i had no idea i had a court date...which i didnt and i spend 7 days in a mental ward also im from out of state so they should go easy on me( friend is even lending me a suit haha)


----------



## Everymanalion

Goodluck!


----------



## Riku

Everymanalion said:


> Goodluck!


 Im ok they left me off the hook i just have to pay for dmages and work like 15 days for the sate


----------



## wizehop

Riku said:


> Im ok they left me off the hook i just have to pay for dmages and work like 15 days for the sate


Nice man, being behind bars for any length of time sucks ass


----------



## barefootinbabylon

> also it turns into a felony when you miss your court date


 
Maybe in some places, but I don't think that's generally the case... I had a warrant out for 3 years (misdemeanor retail fraud). Finally turned myself in, was in jail 10 minutes, PR bonded out..


----------



## Pheonix

I have warrants up and down the coast in California and every time a cop asks me if I have any warrants I tell them "yes, they are all for stupid anti-homeless laws from 12 years ago and I let them know where the closest warrants are." I get my name ran in and around Sacramento and tell them the closest warrants are in SF and Berkley, they run my name and tell me to have a good day.


----------



## Riku

pheonix said:


> I have warrants up and down the coast in California and every time a cop asks me if I have any warrants I tell them "yes, they are all for stupid anti-homeless laws from 12 years ago and I let them know where the closest warrants are." I get my name ran in and around Sacramento and tell them the closest warrants are in SF and Berkley, they run my name and tell me to have a good day.


fuck man you must be well liked haha


----------



## Pheonix

Riku said:


> fuck man you must be well liked haha


 
I'm not an Occupier so SF and Berkley don't give a shit about me. If they ever get some vacancies in their jails they might reconsider coming and getting me but until then I'm gonna do my thing. Hell... I'd do my thing even after they come and get me.

Berkley Jail hated me last time I went cause they got me after panhandling so when they told me to empty my pockets on the counters I pulled out 3 handfuls of silver change and then grabbed a handful of pennies from the other pocket and dumped them right in the middle of the silver change. The Deputy got pissed and yelled at me to not mix them but I still mixed the other 2 handfuls of pennies into the pile. He had to count out $77 in change and he had to write down how many pennies, how many nickels, dimes, quarters, and even had to note the foreign coins.


----------



## mjpauley

Riku said:


> i got arrested for vandalism in LA miss my court date now i have a warrant. im trying to go back east and i dont have the time to wait for a new court date. pretty much my question is can i pay it back months later or even maybe a year


----------

